# Reserving Showers on Camp Sites



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought it was only our German friends that went in for reserving sun beds, but we are just back from a great holiday on Skye and I came across something for the first (hopefully the last) time. I went up to the toilet block in the morning for the usual SS&S, went to go into a vacant shower cubicle and this guy who was having a shave at the adjoing sink said, 'oh my clothes are in there I am using it'. No you can't be doing two things at once, finish your shave then get the next vacant shower said I and he removed his clothing from the cubicle. As toilet blocks are usually busy places in the morning, why would anyone be so selfish? I had my usual quick shower and on coming out this guy was going into another cubicle having just finished his shave. He wanted to reserve a shower cubicle without using it for about 5 minutes!!

Any comments?

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Nope. Its just people. :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Probably does it all the time and often will get away with it as many people are a bit timid. Well done


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Are there any pegs outside the shower on which to hang one's clothes while shaving?

If not it may explain behaviour.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I've said it before. Some people go on holiday and take their home with them (the rules anyway) and other people go on a camping holiday.
I think a lot of people buy motor homes and caravans late in life never having been camping before. The concept of living in a environment without walls and getting on with neighbours is not understood by them.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Mainly because they don't know how to "muck in" when camping! Poor souls.

Colin


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

I started late(ish) in life, but soon catch on to what's acceptable and what isn't. Claiming a shower cubicle isn't. 
I tend to always shave in the van leaving just the two S's for the toilet block and when it's really busy, use the shower in the van as well - hence only one S remaining.........I rarely resort to the van for that. Works for me !!!

John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shower*

For the want of a better word, reserving something when not in use, and when a queue may form is just plain peevish.

You did right to tell him. I would have knocked his clothes onto the wet floor for good measure!

Russell


----------



## Tone2 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Shower*



Rapide561 said:


> ...I would have knocked his clothes onto the wet floor for good measure!
> 
> Russell


 8O Really?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Good for you for telling him :wink: 

I went for my morning shower at Burrs Country Park CC Site recently, as I opened the door to go into the block, a guy was sort of dancing between the basin cubicles and the shower cubicles. He eventually went into the one with the movable shower head which has been adapted for disabled users, but not exclusively reserved for disabled users.

Anyway, I ventured into one of the other showers (5 available) and was getting ready to go in when it struck me that no showers were running.

When I eventually came out of the shower the guy who I thought was going into the disabled shower was messing about with the lock on the specially adapted shower on the outside.

The penny dropped. What he had done was lock the door of the shower with the fixed head whilst he was in the wash basin cubicle as he obviously liked that cubicle. It was not an issue and nobody was waiting. However, it struck me as very selfish

As my Granny would say, "nothing as queer as folk"


Stewart


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Some people are very strange!!

If I am away in my MH I'm on holiday, so I am never in that much of a rush. If I have to wait 5 minutes for a shower (because they are all in use) then I wait 5 minutes. I have however come across similar "that cubicle is reserved for me" people. 

What I have done in the past is to stand by the "reserved" cubicle, when the next person comes through the door I explain that there is a queue for the cubicle and that the chap standing at the washbasin having a shave has already reserved it for his use when he has finished shaving, I then give an exagerated wink :lol: :lol: 

For some odd reason the "reserver" often gets all flustered, comes up with some (usually mumbled) comment and promptly "unreserves" the cubicle.

If the reserver fails "the attitude test" then I just walk into the cubicle and start my own ablutions :lol: and I NEVER rush under those circumstances!! So far no-one has asked me to pass their clothes etc out to them.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hell, people will want to reserve pitche `s next
And then complain when people walk across them :wink: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

It's just (some) people  

I had a similar experience on Cal Mac ferries. The big comfy seats are usually "reserved" by traveller's as soon as they board. They then nip off to the bar for a few & get the hump when they reappear from the bar planning to sleep off the rest of the journey.  Funnily though, they've never said anything directly to me in the first instance, preferring instead to make a fuss about their belongings & mumbling things akin to "these were our seats" I direct them to the nearest steward. The problem was compounded because the ferries were so busy & easily half the seats were unoccupied but "reserved" 

It's a silly expectation to have and a tad selfish. 

£0.02 

D.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Went to the Newark show this year, our first, could`nt believe the queue for the entertainment a good half hour before doors open, and most of them were reserving seats for their friends who would`nt be turning up for at least another hour, left nowhere to sit for anyone else, and I assume these were mostly mh`s.
All I can say is, selfish, peevish, pig ignorant! :evil:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I agree with the poster who said there may not have been many hooks etc to hang his things and would give the guy the benefit of the doubt.

In fact i,ve done it myself a few times, although we hardly ever use sites nowadays. Gone in, no where to hang clothes etc whilst having a shave so put them in the shower cubicle. However, i would have apologised to anyone coming to use the shower and immediately remove my clothes and let then use it.

Paul.


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

You did right!, Iwould not have been so gentle with him or his clothes!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> So far no-one has asked me to pass their clothes etc out to them.


Perhaps they don't want them now they are all wet? :wink:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hell, people will want to reserve pitche `s next
> And then complain when people walk across them :wink: :lol:
> Dave p


or take their dog in with them


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The British do love to get all territorial 

I would pop my clobber into a shower whilst I dealt with the other two S's but wouldnt insist it was mine if someone else came in ...

...I'm the man who has before now pitched a pile of towels - placed on sunbeds at midnight by brits - into the pool. Their faces were a picture the next morning


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Can start a fight in a phone box that boy :lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

On all the sites we have stayed on there has never been a queue for showers etc.

Toilet then shower then shave.

DO UNTO OTHERS AS YOU WOULD HAVE THEM DO UNTO YOU


SIMPLE !!!!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Err whats shaving?..


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DJBullman said:


> Toilet then shower then shave.


is that in the ladies' as well? 8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I bought a van that I could do all the three S's in comfort without having to walk across any pitches, otherwise why spend all that money.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Never mind 'what's shaving', what's a Site? :?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thats a thing for sore eyes mate. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Reserving showers on camp sites*

After watching a continental lady just beat me to the toilet block, put her belongings in the only free shower then go into a toilet cubicle, I simply took all the stuff she had left in the shower cubicle and put it by the washbasins, I never saw the lady again. :wink: Bambi 2


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Gradely...Thats the way to do it :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

bognormike said:


> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> > Toilet then shower then shave.
> ...


Whatever floats yer boat :wink: :wink:


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Reserving Showers*

From what Rosie has told me this seems to be more of a problem in the ladies section.
She has frequently found showers "reserved" with a towel whilst the lady in question has disappeared into the toilet.
"Sitting tenants" maybe.


----------

